# Trix and D-76



## santino (May 19, 2005)

I just wanna thank everyone who recommended me that film developer combination 

I shot a roll of Trix 400 rated at 1600, pushed it in D-76 and it's great (and a 2,50 euros cheaper than Ilford's Hp5 Plus - my fav film).

Trix rocks.


----------



## KevinR (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, I'm still kicking myself for not using more of it over the years.


----------



## sbalsama (May 19, 2005)

I personally enjoy my Trix in 1% milk, you Austrians must have strong guts!


----------



## terri (May 19, 2005)

I'm so glad it worked out for you - I've used that so often I don't even think about it anymore.     

So, does this mean you have some new pictures for us?


----------



## Digital Matt (May 19, 2005)

I'm writing this down, because I just shot a roll of TriX 400, although I rated it at 400.  I'm saving that roll until my darkroom is ready, so I guess D-76 is a good developer huh?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 20, 2005)

Best one for Tri-X in my opinion.
I would point out that Ilford's ID-11 is virtualy chemically identical to D-76 so you can use that if you can't get the real thing.


----------



## santino (May 20, 2005)

terri: probably, yes 

Hertz: I couldn't get ID-11 but only the real Kodak stuff


----------



## dundee6 (Jun 21, 2005)

One which Ansell Adams used quite alot was tri-X pro developed 
 in HC-110, 'B' solution.  He made 16x20 prints from 35 negs, not bad!
 There are books on the market giving film- developer combinations.
  dundee6


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 21, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

> (and a 2,50 euros cheaper than Ilford's Hp5 Plus - my fav film).QUOTE]
> 
> I shoot about 75% HP5 and 25% Tri-X for iso 400 BW.  Over here (USA) Ilford is cheaper.


----------



## santino (Jun 21, 2005)

thats crazy, isn't Kodak american and Ilford english? 
but it's ok, HP5 Plus and TriX are my fav films, and D-76 is pretty good.


----------

